# Nerite Snail Dillema



## NyanRose (Oct 19, 2016)

So this morning I was messing with my 5g betta tank, of which he shares with two snails(it's by a window so they work together on the algae) well sometime while I was doing this, one of my snails must have crawled out (first time!) and I didn't find him until about 4 or so hours later. He was dried beside the tank, but when I picked him up his trap door was shut and I put him in a cup of water in the tank. Some say that the nerites can be fine days outside of the tank, and they should come back if they aren't dead. He doesn't smell, and his trap door is staying shut, but he's floating. Earlier it was full blow floating, and now he sinks but still has some floating in him. It's been around 14 or so hours and he hasn't come out. Below is a video of his floating. I am just curious....aside from giving it a few days to stink how do I know if he's dead or not? Is he ok?


----------



## NyanRose (Oct 19, 2016)

I went ahead and determined that it was dead. He started to smell today which is a pretty good sign he didn't make it. And I was so hopeful to!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

So sorry you lost him, I was going to say that the reason he was floating might be because of trapped air stuck in his shell, and it may take a few days to come out.


----------



## NyanRose (Oct 19, 2016)

well I was going to give him another day or so but when he started to smell....pretty sure he's gone which sucks was hopeful.


----------



## ThordakMom (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm so sorry that you lost your little nerite. =( No matter what, it's at least a little sad to loose a living thing in your care. I know, I just lost one of the two 'feeder' goldfish I sort-of rescued. Wasn't fun.

Hope the other snail is singing, "Staying Alive!"


----------

